# First Ever Moose Sighting!



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Spent the past 3 days in the mountains near Fraser, CO with my students on our annual high school winter retreat. Anyway, yesterday morning I was scoping the valley while sipping coffee and spotted this young bull munching on the willows. I got within about 60 yards before my common sense kicked in. I waded through 4' of snow to get that close and noticed his belly wasn't even brushing when I thought it might be wise to get outta Dodge!

Anyway, I was pretty psyched as I've never seen a moose in person before. Absolutely massive!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome !! Glad to hear you had a great time on the retreat. Thanks again for instilling your values on the younger generation!

Does Colorado have a moose season??


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Awesome !! Glad to hear you had a great time on the retreat. Thanks again for instilling your values on the younger generation!
> 
> Does Colorado have a moose season??


A one tag draw!!HA!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic's ebbs, lots of backstrap on him!!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I can see it now. The kids were probably standing there looking out the window that EBBs taking bets on how close he could get before he either chickened out or got the crap kicked out of him by a moose.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

If you would like to see some more try the Little Big Horn range in Wy. There are quite a few up there. Moose are awesome, worlds largest deer. They have always seemed gentle just like you did Ebbs. So having a low level of fear is common I have never seen them attack but I know they will, mostly rut time. You should go shed hunting come spring.

Glad to see you are up there showing those kids Gods creation. You are the sort of YP I would have very much enjoyed having. Keep it up and givem Heaven.

Not far from you is Arapaho Basin I enjoyed skiing there when I lived in Denver, you should try it some time.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats cool there ebbs,nice pics,bet your students thought tht was cool also.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> I can see it now. The kids were probably standing there looking out the window that EBBs taking bets on how close he could get before he either chickened out or got the crap kicked out of him by a moose.


10-4 I had a good chuckel on that !!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL dont let'em kid ya too much Ebbs, A Friend of mine emailed me pics of an Albino moose here a while back, I thought that was pretty cool too. One of my friends here at home actually drew a tag in Wyoming and took a moose this year. Really Good Eating!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm late on getting back to all this but thanks for the replies, thoughts, and ribbing guys! I was so unbelievably psyched and blessed to have gotten as close as I did. My heart was pounding and I was silly-giddy from the encounter. I did have about a half dozen kids spread out behind me whispering for me to come back. I think they were more worried about actually making it home than they were my safety.









Apparently several bulls in the area have still been sparring actively, so I didn't want to give the impression to THIS particular bull that I was interested in a face-off. Even if he had decided to head my way I'd have been toast. I was standing in 3' of snow I had waded in to get the pics and he was standing in 4' and his belly wasn't even dragging.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Their amazing animals, clumsy looking but have great hearing and can go into stealth mode if they have to, jumped a bull onetime in some alders that were so thick with lots of blow down, he slipped out of there without so much as a squeak, took me 40 minutes to go out the same way!!!


----------

